# My new Fluval Ebi tank



## MagicMan (Aug 27, 2007)

I took these pics right after I was done putting the wood & plants in so the water was a bit cloudy, obviously.

Won some cherry shrimp on Aquabid last night so those will be here soon. I also want to add some black forest & bumble bee shrimp.

Going to add a couple fish, but still have not decided which ones so suggestions are welcome. roud:

The wood is African rootwood (have a piece for sale since I bought too much), plants consists of Cabomba, Java Fern, moss ball & Anacharis. Added some Eco-Complete substrate to the Fluval shrimp substrate.

Added a Fluval heater.

Is anyone running the carbon insert in their Ebi? Curious as to whether or not that's going to be worth adding or if the foam will suffice.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

beautiful little tank! nice setup


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I love what you've done with the tank. What is the background?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah i really likke this tank i just dont like that its an internal filter, a hob would look much better.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool tank. Background is different. Did that come with the tank or something extra you bought?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

it comes complete and ready to go just like that, add plants, rocks and srhimp


----------



## MagicMan (Aug 27, 2007)

I added a dwarf gourami & some sunkist shrimp yesterday. Unfortunately, the gourami proceeded to eat at least 1 of my RCS so I gave him away. I'm going to add a couple more cardinal tetras & perhaps a cory & call it a day outside of more shrimp.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How many gallons does the tank have?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

its 7.7 i beleive


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Celestial pearl danios would be nice in that tank.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

That is beautiful!!!


----------

